# So jealous of u mums who went into labour naturally..



## CuteKitty

Ever since i was aboout 15, i wanted kids, and wanted to have that feeling of oh is this it etc.... wondering if labour was starting whilst u sat at home. But i had to be induced with all 3 of mine.... 

Friends say there jealous of me as mine were all quick labours but all i wanted was to go into labour naturally....


----------



## mommy2aiden

i liked beign induced ;x i liked knowing when it was and not getting sent home 4 times like my BF did


----------



## Tam

I would like it to happen naturally this time...........although I spose atleast I was prepared, but for 10 whole days I had to wait :( I don't relish that idea again!


----------



## CuteKitty

I was induced at 35 weeks with Chris as had VERY little fluid and had IGUR .... was in labour 8hrs55 mins from start to finish.... 

Sam i was in labour for 2hrs 50 mins 

Louise was induced at 37+5 due to low fluid and her growth had stopped. ( was being scanned weekly) was in labour 1hr50 mins start to finish.


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

im glad i went natural but wish i could have the date ur baby will be here


----------



## Imi

I got induced with maddie ...

First baby (And the last) ... Was in labour for 8hrs exactly lol

Would have liked to have gone naturally but i wasn't allowed, sometimes i feel i've missed out but the other part of me was glad my PG was near to an end ...

In the end i was just glad my baby arrived ....


----------



## Angels_Mummy

I was induced with my 1st......... was in labour for 2 days on and off .......... it was horrific. Had all the pain but just didnt dilate. 

2nd one was wonderful - waters broke while watching Eastenders 10 days before he was due. Walked around the house with a towel wrapped round me like a nappy - was hilarious!!! Had him within 3 hours of getting to hospital.

3rd i was induced again - 10 days over. Happened pretty quickly again though once prostines kicked in. Powerful but quick. Paced the labour ward and had him within an hour of going into delivery room.

My angel Sam's birth is hard to discribe. Suppose because i was in shock with the situation. Started me with tablets 2 days before, had pessaries in the morning the day he was born. Had him within about 20 minutes of my pains kicking in.


----------



## hauptuser

I was induced with Matthias. Waters broke at night and we went to hospital (40w+8d). I was in labour for 10 hours and Matthias got serious health problems.... so we had to go with this "operation". 

It took me several weeks to accept it this way, but today I am really happy that he is a healthy boy...


----------



## littlebump

Angel's mummy - my first was a lot like your first - labour started on a Thursday night just after going to bed, waters broke some time on Friday but then contractions died off a bit. Came on strong again Saturday. Went to hospital 3am Sunday morning to be told 3cm dilated :shock: . Went home and came back at 10am (thinking that by then, having dilated according to text books at an average of 1cm per hour that I'd be just about there - LMAO), when they broke the news that I was only 3-3.5 cm dilated :( .

So had to be induced with hormone drip in the end on the Sunday night as my waters had broken. The whole thing took about 80 hours from the start of my contractions. Being induced was horrible!

Hoping for something a little more natural and a LOT FASTER this time

LBxx


----------



## Tam

:shock: you poor thing!!


----------



## KX

I was induced and liked it for the fact you are monitored from start to finish and not sent home.

rebecca was my first and tbh I wouldn't mind being induced with the next one! :lol:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

u no how to put a girl off


----------



## loulou1980

i dont like being induced as i have a natural birth with no gas and air or anything and the pessaries make contractions more intense, i went in at am they did first pessary,which didnt work,gave me another at tea time,didnt believe me when i was getting contractions,even though it was my third child they reckoned it was just the pessary.ggrrr reached top scale on toca machine,they left me till last minute 3am,checked me and realised i was 9cm,i walked to delivery suite as there was no way i would be getting in the wheelchair,i wouldnt be able to get out,had to stop 6 times for a walk that takes literally 2 minutes,jumped on bed wand waters broke,25mins later she was born :shock:


----------



## twinkletoes

i went into labour naturally with my son, and had a normal delivery. but with lily-mae i had a c-section. and i felt very cheated by this and thought i was less of a woman for not being able to have another normal delivery. does that sound silly??


----------



## Yvonne

I had to be induced 10 days over with Amy (MY FIRST) due to high blood pressure, very painful labour didn't like it much :roll: 

With Jack my waters broke eating my breakfast on my mum's settee, contractions started very quick but gradually built so wasn't as painful! 

Preferred the 2nd to be honest. :wink:


----------

